# #1 haunted house in Wisconsin!



## laurajo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey! Just doing a little advertising for the haunted house I'm involved in. It's The Haunted Sawmill in Merrill Wisconsin. It's our third year running. The story, Vincent Mudgett, a crazed lumber jack is out for revenge on his fellow sawmill workers, who killed him. We have many theme rooms, with Vincent hanging around outside to make sure you don't get away. Just be careful you don't suffer the same fate as the sawmill workers.


----------

